# Drift Cutter



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

I have an MTD machine, I think it's a Troy Built. There are bolt on drift cutter kits that are pretty cheap, I see some at home depot for $31 (MTD Genuine Factory Parts Drift Cutter Kit for Cub Cadet and Troy-Bilt 2 and 3 Stage Snow Blowers OEM-390-679 - The Home Depot)

But heres the thing. With all big bar sticking out like that, it's going to make it very hard to get in and out of my shed. And I'm going to tend to hit cars and boats and probably my house with it. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to customize drift cutters, to somehow make them retractible?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

l008com said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to customize drift cutters, to somehow make them retractible?


I have used these Husqvarna drift cutters that slide up and down as needed on both of my Hondas...




__





Husqvarna 532183614 - Power Mower Sales


Husqvarna 532183614 for sale at Power Mower Sales.




powermowersales.com



















Now using them as light bar brackets...


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

tabora said:


> I have used these Husqvarna drift cutters that slide up and down as needed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, but how do you get them to stay in place?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

l008com said:


> Cool, but how do you get them to stay in place?


Tighten the thumb screws? Easy-Peasy. I replaced the "adjustable" hardware with stainless steel bolts and locknuts when they became "brackets" on the HSS1332AATD.


----------



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

They make kits similar to like mentioned above, big easy to turn plastic handle nuts and then they slide down


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

2KXJ said:


> View attachment 204763
> 
> 
> They make kits similar to like mentioned above, big easy to turn plastic handle nuts and then they slide down


Oh I like this one, with the right spacers, you wouldn't have to adjust the knobs at all, the whole thing could just slide up and down. Do you have a part number on this?


----------



## 2KXJ (Nov 21, 2020)

AT-0252 is one i found quickly


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

So unfortunately, it looks like that one is only available in canada for some reason


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

1 ) Do you really need drift cutters? They are a genuine PainInTheAss 100% of the time. In my opinion $31 well wasted.

2) 6" of Pool noodle on the end of each one will protect paint /walls/automobiles.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Never needed drift cutters here in CT .... I suppose I might try them if I lived in the Sierra mountains where they get like 4 or 5 feet in a storm .... I actually have a couple pair hanging up on the wall ...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Edit: Completely missed tabora's post above. edited to remove redundancy.

I bought the Husqvarna set back in December 2015 for ~$22 USD including tax and shipping.... and have not needed them since. They are still sitting unused. 













532183614 - Google Shopping


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Never needed drift cutters here in CT





db130 said:


> and have not needed them since.


As pictured in post #2 above, sometime quite necessary here in southern Maine. I find that the Gripo auger housing extension on my HSS1332AATD is overall more useful than the drift cutters, though. It handles 99% of the storms here easily.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Believe me, I'm waiting eagerly for the day when I can use them. I have had snowblowers with cutters in the past and found them to be useful, especially during the Feb 2015 snowstorms here in Massachusetts aka Winter Storm Neptune: 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/February_14%E2%80%9315,_2015_North_American_blizzard#:~:text=The%20February%2014%E2%80%9315%2C%202015,from%20the%20past%202%20weeks


.

The closest thing I've had to a blizzard recently was the Jan 29th storm this year. We had about 18 inches in my town. Drift cutters were not necessary lol.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Here in "da Yoop" drift cutters are pretty much mandatory for me in the later part of the season, since the banks along the drive are typically taller than the blower alone, never mind any drifts.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I've never had drift cutters on my machines, they would have been beneficial at times when we had the "old fashioned" winters. As mentioned, especially when the banks are much higher than the bucket and you want to cut the banks back a bit or if a storm has created big drifts. Also useful for tackling the 4 or 5 foot piles of compressed snow pulled off the roof.

The 1974 Ariens I purchased in March 2021 came with a set of drift cutters installed:










I cleaned them up and gave them a coat of paint, they are in a drawer, ready to install on one of my machines should the need arise:









For me, they are not required most of the time, but in the case of a blizzard or a big snow event they would be beneficial.
Could have probably used them for this overnight dumping in 2020.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Its kind of insane to say they are not usefull
if you have a plow pile at the end of driveway on a 12 inch storm that leaves a 3 foo ort higher bank
having atleast 1 on the side you cut that in breaks it out in front of the blower thats what its for
smh


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

To all that have questioned the need, I have a 3 car wide driveway and I have to blow all the snow to one side, so I get a very large snow bank on that side. My snow blower disappears under that bank when its really big. I have to get out there with an edging shovel and chop it down before each pass, it's a pain in the ass. 
Sure, you won't use them at all for most storms, which is why I'm looking for something that's easily retractable. But if we have another heavy snow season, they will make my life a lot easier.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My drift cutters retract easily on my Ariens machines.


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

RIT333 said:


> My drift cutters retract easily on my Ariens machines.


Got a closeup pick of the cutters so I can see how they look?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> My drift cutters retract easily on my Ariens machines.


Same here, similar to the photos of the Hondas. There have been times in the past when I wished I had drift cutters, they would have been useful. But of course since I bought a set, there has been no need for them. Cheap insurance I guess against massive snowfalls.


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

Anyone with the ariens drift cutters, can you measure the distance between the two mounting bolts on the blower itself, center to center? I want to see if they'll be a direct fit for my blower. I'll probably paint them black though, they will not match mine


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

l008com said:


> So unfortunately, it looks like that one is only available in canada for some reason


So go with the Husqvarna ones - $21.99...


https://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/product-details/husqvarna/532183614


Or these - $27.49...








YARDMAX 2 Stage Snow Blower Drift Cutters - 19in YBDC2 - The Home Depot


Cuts Snow Drifts Like Butter! Blow through heavy snow drifts with the Yardmax Drift Cutters. The cutter bars are designed to direct snow into your snow blower's auger housing (not included) for quick discharge.



www.homedepot.com


----------

